
Ghacks cover article about the re-base of Basilisk – what do you think? - AnarchistNode7
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/04/29/re-based-basilisk-browser-released
======
AnarchistNode7
What i hate most of Ghacks articles about everything Pale Moon team related is
that they are constantly taken over by the modern Anti-customization-Firefox
trolls which hate everything feature rich and customizable.

I really hope that this time the comments section stays a bit more
civilized... as it is disgusting to see that kind of trolls constantly showing
their dislike and hate against anything which is not mainstream and not bowing
done to the most simple user-base.

